# travel across Bangkok



## Dumbo (Feb 24, 2009)

I will be visiting Thailand and arriving on the 29th of March. I will go by bus north To Surin. On the Monday morning I will go from the hotel to the bus station. Can someone please tell me how long it takes to go from the airport to the bus station. This is my first trip to Thailand


----------



## Winkie (Aug 8, 2008)

Which Bus Station does your bus depart from? I guess the one at Chatuchuk (i've not used buses here for many many years). Also what time of day would you be travelling from the Airport to the bus station - assuming not peak traffic hours, I guess, by Taxi artound 45mins (maybe upto to 1 hour) from Suvarnabhumi Airport (I doubt that you will arrive at the old Don Muang Airport, but if you do, the times will be shorter) to Chatuchak Bus Station. 

Follow signs to Public Taxi, ignore all the Taxi touts - join the queue, tell the girl where you want to go, and she will give you a ticket, wait for your Taxi and pay the Meter fare plus THB50 Airport Fee (make sure they swithc the meter on!). Would have thought total cost around THB250 ish

Have a good trip


----------



## Dumbo (Feb 24, 2009)

*travel time*



Winkie said:


> Which Bus Station does your bus depart from? I guess the one at Chatuchuk (i've not used buses here for many many years). Also what time of day would you be travelling from the Airport to the bus station - assuming not peak traffic hours, I guess, by Taxi artound 45mins (maybe upto to 1 hour) from Suvarnabhumi Airport (I doubt that you will arrive at the old Don Muang Airport, but if you do, the times will be shorter) to Chatuchak Bus Station.
> 
> Follow signs to Public Taxi, ignore all the Taxi touts - join the queue, tell the girl where you want to go, and she will give you a ticket, wait for your Taxi and pay the Meter fare plus THB50 Airport Fee (make sure they swithc the meter on!). Would have thought total cost around THB250 ish
> 
> ...


----------

